
Unikernels: Rise of the Virtual Library Operating System - pietrofmaggi
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2566628
======
joshbaptiste
Some good comments prior of MirageOS
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7726748](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7726748)

------
ilaksh
I have always thought that development should be something like this. The only
thing you need to resolve is how to handle proprietary source code.

Oh and also what if everyone doesn't want to code in ocaml?

I think we need something similar but built on a type of ontology or
description logics or something that represents the program in a common way
that is not tied to a particular language representation or model. So I would
start with research that does automated program generation in Ocaml and create
a semantic model of those concepts.

You want to convert the functions from mirageos into this common knowledge
representation in a way that integrates with the program generation ontology.

You then want to create a projectional editing system which allows for
different representations including but not limited to ocaml.

~~~
rwmj
_Oh and also what if everyone doesn 't want to code in ocaml?_

Then you'd probably be looking for Cloudius OSv, which is written in C++ and
runs mainly JVM apps (but is essentially the same idea).
[http://osv.io/](http://osv.io/)

------
minaandrawos
The guy who headed the project was interviewed recently in a podcast:
[http://www.se-radio.net/2014/05/episode-204-anil-
madhavapedd...](http://www.se-radio.net/2014/05/episode-204-anil-madhavapeddy-
on-the-mirage-cloud-operating-system-and-the-ocaml-language/) , he provided
some very interesting insights into the MirageOS, Unikernels and Ocaml

